# Kernel Panic: VFS Ho già letto altri thread!!!

## Neomubumba

Ciao a tutti,

lo so, è un problema che è capitato ad altri ed infatti sono andato sui vari threads che trattano l'argomento ma non sono riuscito a venirne a capo.

L'errore è uno dei più classici:

VFS: Cannot open root device "hda3" or hda3

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on hda3

Allora io ho un hd così partizionato:

hda1    swap

hda2    boot    ext3

hda3    /         reiserfs

Il bootloader che uso è grub installato su mbr.

In grub.conf ho scritto.

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/kernel-2.6.5 root=/dev/hda3

Ho anche provato a cambiare in 

root (hd0,2)

ma non è cambiato nulla. etc/fstab sono sicuro che è scritto bene.

Nel kernel ho messo il supporto per il reiserfs non come modulo ma fisso.

Qula può essere la soluzione? (ne ho compilati tanti di kernel e non mi è mai capitato questo)

----------

## sorchino

Stessa cosa per me, stasera provo con lilo che ho sempre usato e non mi ha mai dato problemi.

Questa volta ho installato grub ma pensavo la colpa fosse dell'hd sata nuovo che ho..

----------

## shev

Se fstab, grub e supporto statico di reiserfs nel kernel sono a posto prova a ricompilare il kernel eliminando il maggior numero di opzioni possibili lasciando solo l'essenziale. Sembra strana come cosa, ma sia su ppc a me che a redview sul suo pc c'era una sorta di conflitto tra reiser e una qualche altra opzione: eliminata la famigerata opzione il tutto è partito.

Le opzioni incriminate erano su ppc il supporto ad hfs nei tipi di filesystem, nel caso di redview non lo so (gli ho passato un config personale del kernel gentoo 2.6, non so che opzioni avesse in meno rispetto al suo. Magari se vuoi chiedilo pure a me o a lui che te lo giriamo).

----------

## ^Sporting^

Scusate, ma io ho questo nel mio grub.conf

```
kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3 vga=791
```

e la mia partizione di boot e' hda1.

Nel tuo caso dovrebbe essere *Neomubumba wrote:*   

> root (hd0,1)
> 
> kernel (hd0,1)/boot/kernel-2.6.5 root=/dev/hda3

 

----------

## motaboy

Sicuro che hai attivato nel kernel NON COME MODULO il chipset IDE ?

Di solito il problema è questo.

Vai sotto

Device Drivers -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL

e attiva (almeno) le voci:

<*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support

<*>     generic/default IDE chipset support

e poi quella del tuo chipset (se non sei quale è attivale tutte e vai sul sicuro).

Bye!

----------

## n3m0

 *^Sporting^ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nel tuo caso dovrebbe essere *Neomubumba wrote:*   root (hd0,1)
> 
> kernel (hd0,1)/boot/kernel-2.6.5 root=/dev/hda3 

 

Potrebbe essere.

Anche se non ne sono sicuro ora. In questo PC ho LILO...

my .2 cents.

----------

## AlterX

Ciao ragazzi, ho lo stesso problema anche io su AMD64bit.

Tutto configurato bene, ho seguito i fix sul forum, ma niente!!!

Ho provato più installazioni con diversi modi, come da forum, ma nulla!!

Ho compilato tutto staticamente, MSDOS support, ext3 support, IDE, SCSI...tutto, ma nulla!

Datemi una manooooooooooooo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi, ho lo stesso problema anche io su AMD64bit.
> 
> 

 

Usi lilo o grub? Puoi postare la sezione relativa?

Sei sicuro che il supporto al chipset é corretto? (quale chipset hai?)

----------

